# in need of help quickly



## pidge660 (May 4, 2009)

Hi i have recently been looking at moving to canada from the u.k.
My partners uncle lives there but he cant sponsor us as he is sponsoring my partners parents who are also moving to canada so i was told the 
new foundland and labrador pnp is the best program for my and my partner just a few question regarding new foundland and labrador pnp:-

Do i need to fill in a seperate application form or do i use the same as my partner?

Can her uncle sponsor us under the PNP and her parents under a different program?

How long does it take usually after i have submitted my forms for them to accept/decline our application ?

I am a 23 year old supervisor in food manufactoring and my partners a stay at home mum to our 5 month old son shes 24yrs old, we want to move to new foundland and want to move to canada as easy and quickly as possible can anyone recomend the best way to em/immigrate to new foundland ?

Any answers would be great as we have no idea where to start
Thanks Pidge


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This website should provide you with all the information you require. I trust your in-laws are 49 years of age or younger. Older than that, they do not qualify for sponsorship to Canada.

Provincial Nominee Program


----------



## vimal27 (May 19, 2009)

*Moving to Canada*

If your are planning to get re-settled, check whether your occupation is available in the Priority Occupation List of the Canadian High Commission(CHC). If so, then check whether you score 67 points. If your occupation is available in the list then you would receive priority processing for your application.

Check whether your occupational duties and responsibilities satisfy the requirements of the CHC, if not your case would get rejected. Else take the advice of an expert in this.


----------

